# VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday...



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Needs more pink.

































_Quote, originally posted by *VW* »_HERNDON, VA—Volkswagen of America, Inc. helped Mattel celebrate Barbie® doll’s 50th Birthday by transforming a New Beetle convertible into the ultimate Barbie® dream car. The life-size pink Malibu Barbie™ New Beetle convertible made its debut at Barbie® doll’s Malibu Dream House® exclusive birthday celebration. Customization artists ABD Racing Werks, Katzkin Leather and Interiors and FoamMolders fully transformed the iconic New Beetle convertible into the perfect Barbie® ride.
“We are extremely proud to partner with Mattel and create a customized New Beetle convertible to celebrate Barbie’s landmark birthday,” said Laura Soave, General Manager of Marketing, Volkswagen of America, Inc. “Like the New Beetle, Barbie has made a remarkable impact on pop culture history, and still remains a cultural icon today.”
From top to bottom and interior to exterior, Barbie® doll’s New Beetle convertible has left no detail unfinished. From the white custom leather interior and convertible top to the hand stitched floor mats and pink quilted leather lined door pockets and arm rests, even the dipstick is painted to resemble her favorite lipstick. The New Beetle convertible is equipped with a motorized vanity in the trunk and plenty of rhinestone accents and vanity mirrors. Over five shades of paint were mixed together to create the perfect pink color for Barbie® doll’s car.
The customized pink New Beetle convertible was prominently on display as the pink carpet was rolled out for the Barbie® celebration at her real-life Malibu Dream House®. Barbie® doll’s house is a 3,500-square-foot home in Malibu, CA, decorated by famed “Happy Chic” interior designer Jonathan Adler. The Barbie® birthday festivities were complete with 1,800 pairs of Barbie® sunglasses, 3,500 pairs of tiny shoes, 3,500 mini handbags and numerous Hollywood celebrity guests.
Last year, Volkswagen celebrated the 10th anniversary of the introduction of the New Beetle convertible. With its distinct shape, the iconic New Beetle convertible is one of the most recognized models in the world.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*

OH MY GOD






















Does Heidi come with the car, I would sooooo buy that except for I dont like how the seats have the barbie sillohuettes and stuff, but I feel like I just woke up from a dream and my wish came true to have a pink convertible beetle. I know Im gonna get H*ll but I heart it, lol


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Very well done... but damn. This doesn't help our cause at all.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

You know, even if I didn't hate the color pink so much, I still wouldn't think this was that well done. The door panel looks like crap and all the different shades of pink looks tacky and hurts my eyes.


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

How dare you disagree with me.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Sorry, forgot to throw in "IMO" at the end of that post


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*

Oh, wow. Barfo. I _hate _pink in cars. I feel queasy just looking at it...








I'd take some Pepto Bismol, but oh no! Pink again!








But seriously now... except for the interior door panels... they did a decent job of it...


----------



## scarab99 (Jul 19, 2008)

well done...for the most part.


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (scarab99)*









Nice Power Wheels you got there


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (weirdajs)*

Did anyone else notice the gaugepod doesn't actually have gauges in it? Looks like there's pictures of Barbie and Ken


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (ginanana)*

Did VW actually do that? Look at the detail under the hood. The bumper and fender bolts are painted body color, not the usual black. That looks more of a shortcut as opposed to a nice detail feature -- since the driver side rear bolt (behind the foam) is still black.








Oh and mirror bases sprayed pink too. Quality of paint looks good from here, but clearly this was a black beetle cabrio (see steel below fender with hood up and the engine bay/strut towers, etc) that had a quick respray to pink. 



_Modified by gt2437 at 10:25 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Did anyone else notice the gaugepod doesn't actually have gauges in it? Looks like there's pictures of Barbie and Ken
















lol you are correct.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (gt2437)*

Ewwww.... The NB should be allowed to die with dignity. Now it's becoming a joke.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Should be more pink like the Pink Panther shade of pink.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (UFC_Champ_Scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UFC_Champ_Scott* »_How dare you disagree with me.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Did anyone else notice the gaugepod doesn't actually have gauges in it? Looks like there's pictures of Barbie and Ken
















i noticed! i was just going to mention that. love it!


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Creates Beetle Cabrio for Barbie's Birthday... (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW* »_
Last year, Volkswagen celebrated the 10th anniversary of the introduction of the New Beetle convertible. With its distinct shape, the iconic New Beetle convertible is one of the most recognized models in the world.


umm, no... ? someone screwed this up. the convertible won't be celebrating ten years until 2013.


----------

